

Ask HN: Visas - lachyg

Hi guys,<p>My first post here. Not the best one to start out with I guess, but it's something that's on my mind. I'm 15 years old, and I'm launching my startup in the coming few months. Thinking about my future, I'd love to move to the states.<p>Is there anything I can do to greater my changes of getting a visa or greencard now? Anything particular to startups?<p>Cheers,
Lachy
======
nzmsv
I'd say getting a university degree would be the single best thing you could
do. Yes, some will argue you can have experience without a formal education,
but immigration programs are very bureaucratic.

Learn the things you'll hear people dismiss as "academic". They do that
because those things are hard :) There are many people out there capable of
figuring out how to use jQuery after reading a few tutorials. Much fewer
understand how computers actually work. Learn the theory. You can start before
university.

This isn't meant to be insulting. It's just something I wish someone told me
at that age. When you are young, it is easy to impress those around you who
"aren't good with computers". When that happens, briefly congratulate
yourself, then keep working.

~~~
lachyg
Thanks. I really don't plan on going to university! I've been quite successful
sofar, and I'd like to continue what I'm doing on my way out of school.

